# Do window bug screens filter out to much uv?



## Dirtydmc (Mar 22, 2013)

Or none at all. Since we moved to Arizona I've just been opening the glass and dexter has been basking in the sunshine. He still has a power sun in his enclosure but I'm wanting real sun for him. The move killed my bank account so I can't build his outdoor enclosure yet.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 22, 2013)

Clouds filter UVB, dust filters UVB, glass filters UVB, plexiglass filters UVB, air filters UVB, so yes, bug screen filters UVB. How much can really only be determined by measuring it, but many people claim (depending on the size of the threads and the spacing between them) that screen filters light by 1/3-2/3.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 22, 2013)

The 1/2" chicken wire would be cheep and not filter out as much UV.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 23, 2013)

I use 1/4" hardware mesh and it works well, too. I also let mine outside for unfiltered sunshine when I can.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

I am going to use 1/2" hardware cloth or 1"x 1/2" mesh on the top part of my outdoor enclosure because I feel that anything smaller might get toes or claws stuck.


----------

